# Canon of Scripture Resources



## fredtgreco (Aug 12, 2009)

OK, this is not the perfect forum for this question, but it seems best.

I am in need (quickly) of good, internet (PDF, webpages) resources on the formation of the canon. I need something that is not overly-simplistic, but does not assume a commitment to the inerrancy of Scripture to read. Not that I want a skeptical resource, but I want to give this to a young lady who has asked me about this issue.

I'd also accept (but not prefer) book recommendations. My plan is to get these materials in her hands relatively quickly, and to be able to interact with her about them.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DTK (Aug 12, 2009)

Fred,

Untitled Document

Blessings,
DTK


----------



## Karnes (Aug 13, 2009)

If interested in some seminary notes on Canonicity pm me your email. It appears I am not allowed enough space to even put one file of lecture notes.
I have three files with some charts and such, maybe something in it of value you could use.

My notes just basic points and timetables of canoncicty, but also to point out some issues against the Jesus Seminar, Dan Brown and the such.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Aug 13, 2009)

Fred, you might visit this excellent site:
Bible Research by Michael Marlowe

AMR


----------

